# JAntiCaptcha



## Quurks (23. Aug 2009)

Kann man Irgendwie mit JAntiCaptcha(von JDownlloader ) ohne JDownloader Arbeiten, weil ich bräuchte eine Captchaerkennung, wofür JAntiCaptcha genial wäre - habe ihn allerdings nirgendwo zum download gefunden.


----------



## mmz (25. Aug 2009)

Checkout the Latest Source Code [JDownloader]

Nach dieser Anleitung kannst Du dir den kompletten source herunterladen. Da sollte auch die Captcha Erkennung mit dabei sein. Kann eigentlich jede IDE (mit version control umgehen )
Damit sollte es kein Problem sein sich die benötigten Klassen heraus zu suchen und evtl. in eine Lib zu packen.

Ich würde aber noch mal in die Lizenz reinschauen ob Du das in eine Lib packen darfst und wie es mit kommerzieller Verwendung aussieht. Hab da nicht weiter nach gesucht.


----------

